# Chillout music for the season



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Sometimes when I'm working on costumes and props I don't want to listen to the traditional Halloween stuff. Sometimes it just makes me feel like I've had too much caffeine. Same goes for metal and rock tracks (NOTE: _sometimes_). Anyone have any select chillout tracks or mixes they like when the energy just gets too frantic and you need to calm down? The last few days before halloween can sometimes do this to us all.

Please, no links or offers to send me free music. I'm happy to buy my music and support the artists I love. I just wondered if any of you had an album or two like this that you stashed away for those frantic days.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

If you want chillout, check these out

Priscilla Ahn--Just about anything she's done. She is phenominal. 
Kelly Sweet--Same as above. She does an awesome cover of Aerosmith's "Dream On", but slower-paced and soulful.
Everything But The Girl--Anything from their album "Amplified Heart"
Minnutes--Their song "More To Luv"
Nathan Barr--The song "Good To Me" from the "Shutter" soundtrack.Lisabeth Scott does the vocals.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm loving the Broken Bells self-titled album - very nice and melodic.

Pretty much all of The Black Keys. LOVE them and even their faster stuff isn't all in your face since it's new style old school R&B. Love the album Brothers especially right now. 

Black Crows - Warpaint (several good ones), By Your Side (some faster stuff, but there are several just good, lower key songs)

Billie Holliday, Sarah Vaughn, Miles Davis, anything by The Band, Nat King Cole, David Bowie (Diamond Dogs, Ziggy Stardust, Aladdin Sane), T-Rex, Lyle Lovett, BB King...


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions, all. I have many of the selections mentioned, just never particularly thought of them as seasonal. Maybe a fresh listen's in order!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

oh, I didn't get that you wanted Halloween sort of chill music... my suggestions were general ones. 

I listen to all sorts of music while working on props and setting up stuff. I also listen to Halloween and vaguely related music when it's NOT Halloween season.


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Frankie's Girl said:


> oh, I didn't get that you wanted Halloween sort of chill music... my suggestions were general ones.
> 
> I listen to all sorts of music while working on props and setting up stuff. I also listen to Halloween and vaguely related music when it's NOT Halloween season.


No worries. I like most of your choices. I listen to just about everything with very little regard to the season. Music is a pretty big deal to me although I hardly listen to anything that gets airplay these days. I just wondered if there was anything out there that I wasn't aware of that fits this particular bill.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

there is always midnight syndicate


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm gonna add my two cents. This may be just what you're looking for. There's a company that makes lullabye versions of rock songs. Kinda creepy yet soothing at the same time. I posted a separate thread about it elsewhere but I'll add the link here as well. This is a selection of Tool songs but they have other artists as well.

Amazon.com: Rockabye Baby! Lullaby Renditions of Tool: Rockabye Baby!: Music


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

@ si-cootik Yes, that's true. And I have a lot of their stuff already. I may have to scan through and put together a mix of the quieter pieces.

@ death wraith Very cool. I'll definitely check those out!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have an Ambient Halloween Mix I made years ago ... but I can't quite qualify it as Chillout. Chillout makes me think downtempo, but still with beat and rhythm ... and my ambient mix isn't that ... er ... beaty.

There's an ambient mix here ... ambient spookiness ... is that what you had in mind, or were you thinking of something a little more lively?

EDIT: nevermind, that link isn't a nice long mix of tracks ... it is barely one (ambient and spooky) song. Sorry.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

If you've not heard it before, check out: 'Heavy on My Mind' -- Back Door Slam


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

So how chill are you thinking? Are you thinking standard downtempo chillout music (beats, but nothing too heavy, lyrics but not always) or ambient sounds (not sound effects, but fewer beats if any)?


----------



## The 69 Eyes (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey Freakengine,

A chill type album I favor in the fall is "Bande a Part" by Nouvelle Vague. The band performs a mix of covers and original music in a bossa nova-ish style. In my opinion the three best songs (all covers) from Bande a Part are 1) Killing Moon-Echo and the Bunnyman cover, 2) Bela Lugosi's Dead-Bauhaus cover, 3)Fade to Grey-Visage cover).

Check out you tube: http://youtu.be/5ywiPKmheec


----------



## Mongo5857 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mumford & Sons! Great music, makes you think your in a local pub watching these guys on a poorly light stage while your drinking a pint! They are great!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's a mix I made about 10 years ago ... more ambient than chill, so maybe not what you had in mind, but lemme know what you think.
Some old Ambient Halloween Mix


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Death Wraith said:


> Amazon.com: Rockabye Baby! Lullaby Renditions of Tool: Rockabye Baby!: Music


Freaky... very freaky! I can imagine using this in a freaked out room display; perhaps a skeleton "Mom" holding one of the new fetus skeletons... LOVE IT!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

this has nothing to do with halloween music, but check out the sheepdogs! they are reminiscent of classic rock music...LOVE it  very chill


----------



## sweetnothing (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh! Yes definitely, and I agree I feel the same way. Here's what I usually have on my Halloween "decorating" playlist - it's a mix of industrial Halloween songs, as well as some more rocky songs that just have a dark, slightly Halloweenie vibe, but aren't in the traditional Halloween genre:

--CC Adcock - Bleed 2 Feed
--New Skin - New Skin
--Collide - Haunted When the Minutes Drag (Alleged Remix)
--Garbage - #1 Crush
--Greenskeepers - Vampire
--Marilyn Manson - Sweet Dreams
--Vitalic - Poison Lips
--The Marketts - Out of Limits
--Peaches - Operate
--Eels - Fresh Blood (one of my absolute FAVS)
--Gnarls Barkley - The Boogie Monster
--Orgy - Blue Monday
--Front Line Assembly - Predator [Collide Remix]
--Marilyn Manson - Resident Evil Theme
--Tre Lux - Halloween


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the suggestions, everyone. There are some real gems in there. For some reason the forum stopped sending me notifications of responses so I had some catching up to do! Only one week left!!!


----------

